# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > UP 3D Printers Forum >  Up Mini 2 review

## netpenthe

Received my Up Mini 2 a few weeks ago.

Have given it a fair hammering and so far it has been a great machine. I have used a lot of the original Up Mini's / Up Plus 2's and Up Boxes and the Up Mini 2 represents a big upgrade to them.

Note: that this review is from the perspective of "easy to use", "plug n play" printer suitable for K-8 schools. 

Full review: https://www.makersempire.com/blog/3d...r-for-schools/

----------


## khaity

Great, thank Posts  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## car3less

Thiis is great. I was curious about it because Up plus 2 broke, we repaired it but I was thinking to buy also the mini version. So nice  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nicos.s

it is a good printer for education, easy and reliable

----------


## iDig3Dprinting

Usual Tiertime / PP3DP / UP reliability and consistency. Great printer.

----------


## Danema

interesting thoughts in the review, thank you.

----------

